# Which Color Should I Dye My Hair



## jeanarick (Nov 3, 2011)

I've seriously been considering going darker with my hair color.  I do love it blonde but the blonding process can be tough on my hair and causes me extra work to keep it healthy.  Other color products aren't quite as difficult on my hair and don't create as much damage.  I have other considerations that are making the decision really tough:

1) The crown of my head is almost entirely gray, so if my hair is a darker color the new growth is very obvious and causes me to have to touch up often.

2) I really do like being blonde.  When my gray hair is growing out it is not very noticeable and I can go longer between root touch ups.  But I do have to pay extra attention when styling the back to disguise the dark roots.

3) As stated before, the blonding process is tougher on my hair than other color processes and is causing a great deal of breakage that is keeping my hair from getting any real length to it, which I'd really like it to be longer.  I am trying some new hair care products that may help with this and make it possible for me to keep the blonde without all the damage.

I just can't decide.  I've been trying to make this decision for about 8 weeks now and I'm stuck.  Last night I tried a new color that was called "Honey Blonde" and was supposed to be much gentler than other blonding colors.  Well, it did absolutely nothing to my hair.  I was so disappointed.  I had really high hopes that this product would solve my problem by letting me keep my blonde without all the damage.  Nope, nadda, nothing, zilch!  I'm back to square one and I don't know what to do.  Can you girls help me decide.  I've posted some pictures below of the colors I'm considering and a poll for you all to vote.  Comments are also welcome.

Natural Light Auburn:





Natural Light Caramel Brown:





Natural Light Golden Brown:





Natural Medium Auburn:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

I voted!!!

Cant wait to see your new look!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 3, 2011)

I really like the first 1!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm gonna need some more votes to break the tie!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL You've done read, I'd like to see you in caramel.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 3, 2011)

There- voted!


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 4, 2011)

Voted as well!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 4, 2011)

I must be a bit bonkers, but I am seriously going to dye my hair whichever color gets the popular vote!!  Get those votes in for the color of your choice!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 5, 2011)

I use 1/2 box natural light brown 116 and 1/2 box of natural light brown 117D.

My hair was a light brown with auburn tones.

End result is a light medium brown with golden highlights.

.....................................................

Consider mixing Natural Light Auburn with a Medium brown

or mixing Natural Light Caramel Brown with Natural Light Golden Brown:

You can always cover over with Natural Medium Auburn, if the colour doesn't turn out the way you hoped.

:


----------



## divadoll (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL! I voted and now its tied again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna need some more votes to break the tie!!!


----------



## katana (Nov 5, 2011)

I voted, I am partial to auburn! I think red tones look great!!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like the red tones are winning.  But I must say Dragonfly's suggestion of mixing a couple of the colors sounds interesting.


----------



## Beauty411 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just a quick little tip...I was reading this article the other day and it helped me pick the correct hair color for my skin tone.  This might help with your decision!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the link...Hair Color and Eye Color

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 9, 2011)

Voted! Can't wait to see the new colour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 9, 2011)

When are you going to make a final decision? Just curious? I think you will look fabulous in any red tone btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 9, 2011)

I voted too.. Put your new pic soon..


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to pick up the color on Friday after work and dye it this weekend.  So get those votes in before Friday at 5:00pm Central Standard time!  I'll post a pic in this thread with the new look.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 12, 2011)

And the winner is......Medium Auburn!!! The red isn't showing up that well in these pics, but red undertones are definitely there.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 12, 2011)

Your colour reminds me of L'Oreal Champagne Blond - not sure if they market that shade anymore.

I can't tell if you are happy with the new colour. I think it looks quite nice on you.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 12, 2011)

I really do like it. I was just frustrated because the pictures aren't showing the true tone of the color. I feel like you all aren't getting to see what it really looks like and how pretty it is. You guys picked a great color for me and this brand of hair color does a great job of adding tones and light into my hair and the pics just don't show it. I may go outside in natural light and snap some pics and see if that helps.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 12, 2011)

o wow jean!  love the color!!!


----------



## katana (Nov 12, 2011)

That shade looks so good on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks girls! I really am happy with it and I know it may be my imagination, but I swear it feels healthier! Maybe putting color in it added some thickness to the hair strands. I dunno, it feels amazing and silky and generally looks healthier. Thank you all so much for helping me make this decision!!!!


----------



## ivette (Nov 12, 2011)

i like the natural medium auburn, i think it'll look very pretty on you


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice Color..

Looking good on you!


----------



## Swan Willdom (Nov 14, 2011)

I vote for I believe that change is beautiful.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 14, 2011)

I took more pictures with a different camera in different light and I feel this shows the color much better:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW!!  So not used to it!

But the color is lovely and looks great on you!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Dream!!!  Which one had you voted for?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 14, 2011)

The Medium Auburn. LOL!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Medium Auburn. LOL!


We voted the same Dream!

And I think it looks amazing on you Jeanine!!!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 14, 2011)

It's really cute!


----------



## katieemerton (Nov 15, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone and thanks again for your help! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 15, 2011)

wow you look amazing.  I can def see the red now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeUpFairy (Nov 18, 2011)

You look great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also contemplating dying my hair red this winter..I just need to pluck up courage,


----------



## addiemartin (Dec 1, 2011)

Love the medium auburn, definately think it was the best choice! Looks great!


----------

